# quick question about smart trike assembly? ??



## bbkf

So im putting together LOs smart trike (attempting to anyway?) So iv put the handle bar on and when I turn the handle bar it doesn't turn the wheels is that because the parents handle bar controls the wheels or have I done it wrong? Im watching the assembly video aswel but im crap at putting things together n I dont wanna carry on if its wrong! ! Tia


----------



## ktod

Ok so first have you set the handlebars to lock by lining up the little padlock sign at the front with the arrow and pushing the plastic at the top down? I'm assuming you have and it's still not working?

In that case, it could be bad news. My OH was very heavy handed when assembling our first smart trike and pushed the whole locking section down too far and permanently broke it, luckily we played dumb and got an exchange.


----------



## bbkf

Iv put it together now n the parent handle controls the wheels but not the baby handle is that how its supposed to be :/


----------



## ktod

Which smart trike is it? On most smart trikes I've seen/used you disconnect the baby handlebars and push with the parent handle - yours sounds fine in that respect. But you should still have the option to lock the baby handle bars so they can steer the trike when older.


----------



## Reno

on ours you pull out a thing at the front wheel to connect/disconnect the toddler movement. when it's pulled out, the pedals dont work and they cant change direction, but when it's pushed in, they have full control.


----------



## bbkf

Its a smart trike dream on the handle bars there a picture of a closed lock and an open lock. Its just below the open lock now so im guessing when you take of the parents handle you turn it to locked then it moves the wheels :/


----------

